# PRP messages



## cheche564 (Jul 11, 2017)

Only people who have received or have seen the message can answer please. On finalization on prp process, whay message does get on vfs website this days?


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

cheche564 said:


> Only people who have received or have seen the message can answer please. On finalization on prp process, whay message does get on vfs website this days?


Usually below is the status being updated in VFS tracking online.

Application for XXX has been received at VFS on <Date>.
Application for XXX has been forwarded to Pretoria OC on <Date>.
Application for XXX has been received at Pretoria OC on <Date>.
Application for XXX has been forwarded to DHA on <Date>.
Application for XXX has been received at DHA on <Date>.

-------------Stays for a period of time depending on decision-------------------

Application for XXX has been received at DHA.
Application for XXX has been forwarded to Pretoria OC on <Date>.
Application for XXX has been received at Pretoria OC on <Date>.
Application for XXX has been forwarded to VFC on <Date>.
Application for XXX is ready for collection at VFS on <Date>.


----------



## Dmulembo (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Karim zooz (9 mo ago)

KoolKam said:


> Usually below is the status being updated in VFS tracking online.
> 
> Application for XXX has been received at VFS on <Date>.
> Application for XXX has been forwarded to Pretoria OC on <Date>.
> ...


So how long does it gonna take in the VFC ? 
and does it mean there is something wrong in my application?


----------



## kelicholabuya (11 d ago)

Karim zooz said:


> So how long does it gonna take in the VFC ? and does it mean there is something wrong in my application?





Karim zooz said:


> So how long does it gonna take in the VFC ? and does it mean there is something wrong in my application?


 I received the same notification but no onw seems to know what it means or how long this process takes.


----------

